# [pfSense] pb with NC107i ethernet port



## stratoscott (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello,

I'm using freebsd FreeBSD 8.0 with pfSense amd64 2.0.1 on a HP server DL120 G6. I have this message: 
	
	



```
no memory for std Rx buffers NC107i
```
 It appears on bge1 and bge0 ports. When it appears on my console, the web interfae is down.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

FreeBSD-8.0 has been end-of-life for quite some time.

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## stratoscott (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry it's freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 and on pfSense we haven't the choice


----------



## stratoscott (Jan 11, 2012)

And the answer is? Because you modify my post, but?


----------



## yongari@ (Jan 12, 2012)

There is no known mbuf leakage in bge(4) so I think this came from other subsystem but I don't remember details of bge(4) in 8.0. Try checking how many mbufs are available on your box with *netstat -m* command. If you have lowered mbuf limits try increasing it.


----------



## stratoscott (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok thanks, I check that.


----------

